# Paph. rothschildianum ('Borneo Dark' x 'Dark Chocolate')



## Drorchid (Mar 18, 2010)

Some more Paph. rothschildianum seedlings have opened from a cross I made a few years ago between 'Borneo Dark' and 'Dark Chocolate'. I selected both parents based on their color, and sibbed the two darkest roths that we had. I am starting to like the cross more and more. The shape is not as good as some of the other newer crosses that are out there (although I still think they are better than average), but what I do like about this cross is the colors of the flowers. Indeed all of them are turning out very dark!

Here are some pics:

This was an arangement I made for a local orchid show here at the MN Arboretum:












Individual plant:




















Robert


----------



## Chuck (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful color. They certainly make a striking group. Nicely photographed as well.

Chuck


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2010)

Drop dead gorgeous! Going for the Easter look in that first shot Robert?


----------



## nikv (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got a seedling (about 8 inches ls) of this cross. I love the colors....now I have something to seriously look forward to!!! Thanks for making this cross!!

David


----------



## raymond (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought this cross that made you to do mine bloom only push


----------



## Shiva (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous Roths


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 18, 2010)

Stunning!

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

They do have very red pouches and nicely contrasting stripping. I like them quite a bit.

How long have they been out of flask, and what is the leaf span Robert?


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2010)

These are gorgeous roths. Definitely a nice cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Excellent color. But what's wrong with the shape? Slight twist to the petals? Or?


----------



## etex (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms and the arrangement is very lovely!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 18, 2010)

I think they are all fabulous! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2010)

Good stuff Robert, very good.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 19, 2010)

Gorgeous display!!!! Great dark-colored blooms!!!! Bravo for that creation!!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Mar 19, 2010)

that color is excellent. some of the best pouch color ive seen.. but why only 2 flowers on those? that seems really low..


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, nice roths.

The plants with 3 flowers is the best in form and color no?

I have this cross and it's blooming size. I'm waiting for the new growth and it will be good for this year or more next year.

I agree with you. Even if it's not incredible roth., they are best than we can often find.


----------



## Paul (Mar 19, 2010)

wow!! these colors are crazy, I love them !!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2010)

Super color, Robert! The form and flower count aren't spectacular, but who's counting. I wouldn't kick them out of bed for eating crackers! 

-Ernie


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 19, 2010)

Now this is the type of flower bowl I would like to give to my wife. What does it cost?


----------



## paphioland (Mar 19, 2010)

Pretty nice. Good job growing up in your area. People are commenting on flower count. Like I said *pretty much *all roths can get 4 flowers many 5. It is mostly cultural. Where those roths are being grown arent ideal cultural conditions unless many expensive supplementations are made. Bloom those in the hands of good roth culture in california or florida on mature plants you get 4 flowers maybe 5. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 19, 2010)

Pete said:


> that color is excellent. some of the best pouch color ive seen.. but why only 2 flowers on those? that seems really low..



Actually they all had at least 3 flowers (most had 2 open flowers at the time with still one bud to open), and one (the one I shot with the whole plant) had 4 flowers. And keep in mind these are all first time bloomers, so next time when the plants are larger they probably with all have at least 4 flowers, and like Paphioland mentioned the number of flowers also depends a lot on culture.

Robert


----------



## Clark (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice display!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 19, 2010)

I will take it if you donèt want it!!!   

For me, I want something average, but that is much more robust to grow and easier to bloom tham something that is Wow, but only bloom once every 5-6 years. lol Beside, its rothschildianum. Even average one is still Wow.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 19, 2010)

The group shot is spectacular!


----------



## paphioland (Mar 19, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Actually they all had at least 3 flowers (most had 2 open flowers at the time with still one bud to open), and one (the one I shot with the whole plant) had 4 flowers. And keep in mind these are all first time bloomers, so next time when the plants are larger they probably with all have at least 4 flowers, and like Paphioland mentioned the number of flowers also depends a lot on culture.
> 
> Robert



Good job in a hard climate. How old are those roths now?


----------



## GuRu (Mar 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Super color, Robert! The form and flower count aren't spectacular, but who's counting. I wouldn't kick them out of bed for eating crackers! -Ernie


I second this with one restriction, I wouldn't be that critical with regard to the flower shape! Ok, the petals arn't horizontal and slightly hanging but altogether this blooms are above average!! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 19, 2010)

In the same way that a nice fresh paint job can downplay other possibly less appealing aspects of a room, the spectacular color on these makes it hard to spot any faults! Those are really nice!!!


----------



## Rocketman30 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was fortunate to purchase this cross a few years ago and I am certainly glad I did when I saw the first pictures of this cross. One of mine bloomed last Spring and it had the best color of the three roth's I had in bloom at the time. I don't think the size of the blooms will ever challenge some of the more recent awarded clones, but who cares if you want blooms with intense color. A keeper indeed!!

Great breeding Robert!!


----------



## jblanford (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW!! Robert those are just "AWESOME", I like everything about them color, shape and of course the pictures. thanks... Jim.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 21, 2010)

:clap::clap: Saw this cross & a couple others on the sales table at the IOS show yesterday!:drool: Show hours Sun. 10-5.


----------



## callosum (Mar 21, 2010)

good colored
can it have more flowers on the stem


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2010)

they have very nice color and contrast (and as mentioned before, nicely presented and photographed)


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 21, 2010)

There are two on display area, too, in the Orchids, Limited exhibit at the Illinois Orchid Society show. There's still time to get there.


----------

